# Estonian: tõesti ma nutan



## Berna.

can someone translate this into English? I don't even know which language it is, thank you all!

tõesti ma nutan


----------



## slavic_one

None Slavic language is that I would say.


----------



## kloie

It is either estonian or finnish i think.


----------



## Duya

Estonian*,* revealed by the letter *õ.
*
A combination of online translation and conjugation guide hints that it means "I really cry", but _please _don't trust me, because I don't speak a word of it.


----------



## Berna.

thank you so much everybody and Duya for your help and interest =), i think it's Estonian and your translation is correct. Have a nice day


----------



## halfminded

Duya said:


> Estonian*,* revealed by the letter *õ.
> *
> A combination of online translation and conjugation guide hints that it means "I really cry", but _please _don't trust me, because I don't speak a word of it.



It is correct! Just keep in mind that different word order in sentence give slightly different shade of meaning.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

So is it something like: Truly I cry!?


----------



## halfminded

Setwale_Charm said:


> So is it something like: Truly I cry!?



I am not familiar with all the nuances of English language. I was more refering to different shades. Like for instance one can say "ma armastan sind" or "mina armastan sind" (_I love you_)and in the second option it is emphasized that it is I, who love you _(and may hint that the one who you are saying that may not love you as much as you do)_. But I suppose it all depends on the context .
_"Tõesti ma nutan"_ would literally be "_Really/indeed I cry_".


----------

